# (CAN) (Southern Ontario) Golden Retriever Master Hunter



## twentypaws (Mar 5, 2011)

WR Goldencol's Lovem and Liam Can.WCX MH at stud.

Liam is 4.5 years old, has all his clearances (Hips are OFA Excellent) and PRA is clear by parentage.

Liam is very compliant, a great team player with an on/off switch. We are in the process of getting his AKC Master Hunter and Senior title with NAHRA. Liam will be trialling over the Winter in Competitive Obedience. We have competed in 3 Qual field trials this year; Liam completed two and got a CM in one.

Full details are available at K9DATA. Further information gladly provided via email : [email protected] or by phone 519 938 9063.


----------

